# Jumping on the ABT wagon



## skillet (May 30, 2010)

Ok been meaning to try these for about 3 weeks now, and today is the day.

Here's whats in the smoker now:

Started with some Jalapenos and some bananna and fresno types (for those heat impaired family members)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got some spinach, artichoke, parmesan mix from Costco, took the easy way out the first time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Was busy getting everything going so I didn't get any pre-start pics, but here are a few:













Here they are loaded up... oh and I have 5 racks of ribs going as well hoping to be done in the next few hours... looking forward to kickin off Memorial Day early :-)


----------



## rdknb (May 30, 2010)

now that is a happy looking smoker, you will love the ABT's


----------



## pineywoods (May 30, 2010)

Ut oh now you've done it they are gonna be so good the family will demand them often 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It all looks good, nice start hope ya'll have a great weekend


----------



## wl_kb3 (May 30, 2010)

Looking good. I'm sure they will be great.


----------



## skillet (May 30, 2010)

Ok here they were about 30 minutes ago... now they are all gone
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Yeah think those will be on the permanent list of favorites, can't wait to try to more varieties of them. The darker ones were on the side directly above the heat, but cripsy bacon is goood too!

Now just waiting for the ribs to finish up.... oh and my son got home from work and brought home an italian garlic speciality bread, that in the smoker where the ABT's were :-) I'll let you know how that turns out.







 ABT heaven!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

Skillet, the finished product looks awesome! That is at least an 8 on the Drool meter and it only goes up to 5 on my scale. Very good for your first time.


----------



## bamafan (May 30, 2010)

Your screwd now! You'll be makin them every weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I brought some into work and the next thing I had make 125 of them and it still wasn't enough! I love them things


----------



## skillet (May 30, 2010)

Quote:


BayouChilehead said:


> Skillet, the finished product looks awesome! That is at least an 8 on the Drool meter and it only goes up to 5 on my scale. Very good for your first time.


Thanks a lot BayouCH, I appreciate the kind words, yeah they were pretty darn good... most if the time I just try the best I can and hope it turns out.

I've found over the years that low and slow is the way to go. Those were on for 3 hours at around 230-ish, the ribs were causing some variations in the force :-)

Been really wanting to get to your neck of the woods and have some good cajun cuisine. Have a bother Baton Rouge, need to get down there.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 30, 2010)

Yes you did a great job on all the food. Now those ribs looked good but you can tell the Abt's were the hit of the party. Don't worry they are the same way in our house too. Everyone loves the Abt's. Now you can start playing withthe fillings now.


----------



## wingman (May 31, 2010)

Good lord those ABT's look amazing! Heck it all does. Nicely done Skillet!


----------



## skillet (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks fellas. The family loved them, can't wait for the next get together and I bring those babies.

And to be honest the ribs got a little cripsy, wasn't paying real close attention and they got close to 250... didn't even wrap them because there was plenty of moisture, just got distracted at the end with the ABT's...lol but the meat was still tender.

Wingman, never guess what we topped them off with.... your special diet Cherry Dr. Pepper sauce. That too has become a standard around here... thank you again!


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome!  I love that you used the colorful peppers.


----------

